# Cotton balls and vaseline? Are you for real?



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok I get that it works.
But seriously........
Just my opinion here but we really need to think better than this.
It will be our ability to think our way out of trouble that will save our butt long term preps will only make it easier.
We buy Vaseline then buy cottonballs.
We all say get used to using what your going to use after shtf.
So lets go 1 step and use axle grease [preferably used as in free]
step 2 ragged cloth.
This is better because its free but somebody just said yuck what a mess.
I could say get over it and be tottaly correct.
TADAA GOOD NEWS.I DONT HAVE TO!!!!!
How would you guys like something that works just as well and doesn't make a mess under all but the hottest conditions and a folded portion the size of a man's wallet is a life time supply?
TARPAPER.
Its free by the ton visit any roofer or landfill.
Even if you have to buy a full roll [ yes its expensive] you will have purchased enough for many generations of your entire family.
A strip 1/2 in wide by 3 inches long should prime the fire under very adverse conditions.
If not then add another strip before it dies.
Yes roofing tar fumes are toxic [ Just like Vasoline!]
Guys and Girls I see way to much BUY THIS AND BUY THAT on here.
So from now please lets try to focus on free tips a bit more.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

My son and I did the vaseline and cotton ball trick, and couldn't get them to light for anything.

We tried flint and steel first, then matches, then a butane lighter.

All I can think is that we were using generic unscented petroleum jelly, not brand name Vaseline. Perhaps it's the perfumes that ignite?

I tried everything, and the stupid things never lit off. So, in light of that failed experiment, we'll keep making char cloth instead.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> So from now please lets try to focus on free tips a bit more.


I thought the vaseline and cotton balls was a free tip. 

There's tons of things that will burn but I don't want to put a lot of them in a ziploc baggie in by BOB...


----------



## BlackDogWV (Jun 3, 2013)

I've made some and sealed them in small sections of drinking straw for my BoB. I tested some and they worked great. Since I've used a couple to light the woodstove when I didn't have any newspaper. Also worked great.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> My son and I did the vaseline and cotton ball trick, and couldn't get them to light for anything.
> 
> We tried flint and steel first, then matches, then a butane lighter.
> 
> ...


Ezmereleda:

Don't use to much petro jell. Just a dab an sorta work it inta the cotton ball. Sometimes to much an it won't let the cotton catch them sparks. I make up some an seal em in short sections a straw.

What ya do be get a large straw, pair a needle nose pliers, a lighter. Cut yer straws inta say 1 1/2 inch lengths, crimp the end shut with the pliers an heat with the lighter ta seal it. Then stuff some cotton ball/petro jell in there an seal the other end. I keep several a these in different kits fer emergency use. Never had one fail ta light. I use the cheap petro jell to.

Ya can also carry lotsa other stuff in straws to: seasonin, pills an such.

I use char cloth, cotton balls, fire biscuits, dried grass an many other thins fer fire. I NEVER rely on one way a makin a fire. Some a em be free, some a em be perty cheap ta make. Punk wood can be had just bout anywhere there be woods an that can be charred an put in a tin ta catch a spark to.

I've taught all our search an rescue folks several ways ta makea fire. Ya never know how long ya could be out an sometimes a fire be the difference between life an death as well as bein seen.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Personally I am not someone who would bother with cotton balls and petroleum jelly. I light fires pretty much daily and I really don't see the need for myself. What I do have nearby at all times is a first aid kit with alcohol and various types of cotton, one of my favorite types being simply a roll of loose 100% cotton (rolled in paper no less). I would never use those on a daily basis to light fires, I use matches, butane, flint torch starter, piezoelectric ignitor, for ignition and free tinder. But in an emergency or just a really bad day I wouldn't hesitate based on the few pennies it would cost.
A lot of people on these forums also talk about dryer lint and many other free solutions, the cotton balls are just a low cost alternative imo.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

OB tampons work well, too. Small, compact, individually wrapped, and you don't have to deal with the petroleum jelly.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> I thought the vaseline and cotton balls was a free tip.
> 
> Im sorry I wasnt clear that wouldnt even qualify if someone gave you the vasiline and cotton balls.
> They should be saved for medical purposes.
> ...


With tarpaper especially old used there is no need for a baggie.



cowboyhermit said:


> Personally I am not someone who would bother with cotton balls and petroleum jelly. I light fires pretty much daily and I really don't see the need for myself. What I do have nearby at all times is a first aid kit with alcohol and various types of cotton, one of my favorite types being simply a roll of loose 100% cotton (rolled in paper no less). I would never use those on a daily basis to light fires, I use matches, butane, flint torch starter, piezoelectric ignitor, for ignition and free tinder. But in an emergency or just a really bad day I wouldn't hesitate based on the few pennies it would cost.
> A lot of people on these forums also talk about dryer lint and many other free solutions, the cotton balls are just a low cost alternative imo.


Dryer lint: Excellant but still must be soaked in something. If that something is free then you just hit the free is great pile. Is the something you soak it in messy? Tarpaper is going to be thrown away every day in every city dump no matter what so why not have a sheet of TAR paper in your kit and save that penny?



tleeh1 said:


> OB tampons work well, too. Small, compact, individually wrapped, and you don't have to deal with the petroleum jelly.


I would think that there would be a large percentage of women willing to have a direct effect on your longevity if you start using TAR paper after you have burned up the worlds last tampon.
Was the tampon free? I already assume you arent saying you have found a way to use used tampons? Because even in an end of the world scenario Im afraid I might have an issue with that.

Everbody here has used paper to light a fire.
TAR paper is very heavy paper soaked in a product which will never evaporate,take centuries to become non flamible,can not be accidentally soaked and the Tar CAN NOT BE WIPED OFF.

Would some one please go find a small piece of tar paper off an old roof and try to light it on fire and report back.
HMmm..... I dont think spark ignition will work?
Remember folks I said small piece lighting a 8x10 sheet will just make a huge smoky mess that you will have a hard time putting out.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

For those having a hard time with cotton balls make sure they are actually cotton, many makeup wipes are 100% non flammable synthetics. Can also have the same problem with dryer lint depending on the fabrics used.

Have to try the tar-paper


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Nope -- not used, lol. Since I am of the female persuasion, I have had them in the BOB for a long time -- and since I no longer need them, I guess you could consider the "free". Plus, you don't need to use the whole thing to start a fire, so you can get more than one fire out of each tampon.*

"I would think that there would be a large percentage of women willing to have a direct effect on your longevity if you start using TAR paper after you have burned up the worlds last tampon.
Was the tampon free? I already assume you arent saying you have found a way to use used tampons? Because even in an end of the world scenario Im afraid I might have an issue with that."


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tleeh1 said:


> *Nope -- not used, lol. Since I am of the female persuasion, I have had them in the BOB for a long time -- and since I no longer need them, I guess you could consider the "free". Plus, you don't need to use the whole thing to start a fire, so you can get more than one fire out of each tampon.*


Plus you can get an 8 tampon sample from OB for free.

We use them for nosebleeds here. I'm not a tampon girl myself.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

we start our fire everyday with cottonball that I have put a speck of lamp oil on, we make up a batch of them and keep them in closed plastic container, it takes 1-2 for a great fire, 1st time, every time....just really convenient


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

neldarez said:


> we start our fire everyday with cottonball that I have put a speck of lamp oil on, we make up a batch of them and keep them in closed plastic container, it takes 1-2 for a great fire, 1st time, every time....just really convenient


I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## suedavis23 (Dec 9, 2013)

Helped my 10 year old grandson make fire starters for Christmas gifts. Used left over used up candle stubs and square cotton disposable facial pads. Melted candle wax in tin can set in simmering water. Used wooden skewers to put in and remove cotton pads and set on foil to set and harden. To use, pull the pad apart and ignite and start adding kindling. Easy to make, carry, use and they are waterproof. Using them camping this past summer was great and he was so pleased at what he made and how well they worked.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Seems to me that those little sealed alcohol cleaning swabs you use in your med kit might work too. I will try one and see.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> Seems to me that those little sealed alcohol cleaning swabs you use in your med kit might work too. I will try one and see.


They do, even the little ones that are mainly used for cleaning an area for a needle or pinprick give off a surprising amount of heat.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Ok I get that it works. But seriously........ Just my opinion here but we really need to think better than this. It will be our ability to think our way out of trouble that will save our butt long term preps will only make it easier. We buy Vaseline then buy cottonballs. We all say get used to using what your going to use after shtf. So lets go 1 step and use axle grease [preferably used as in free] step 2 ragged cloth. This is better because its free but somebody just said yuck what a mess. I could say get over it and be tottaly correct. TADAA GOOD NEWS.I DONT HAVE TO!!!!! How would you guys like something that works just as well and doesn't make a mess under all but the hottest conditions and a folded portion the size of a man's wallet is a life time supply? TARPAPER. Its free by the ton visit any roofer or landfill. Even if you have to buy a full roll [ yes its expensive] you will have purchased enough for many generations of your entire family. A strip 1/2 in wide by 3 inches long should prime the fire under very adverse conditions. If not then add another strip before it dies. Yes roofing tar fumes are toxic [ Just like Vasoline!] Guys and Girls I see way to much BUY THIS AND BUY THAT on here. So from now please lets try to focus on free tips a bit more.


I learned something new and useful. Thank you.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Cotton balls and Vaseline are great fire starters, the strike flint works just fine with them; the key is don't saturate the cotton too much with the Vaseline, there needs to be dry fibers in there for the sparks to ignite, really, it works very dependably.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:

Ok everybody. Still rofl.......

I saw cotton balls and Vaseline.....still rofl...... And I swear.....still laughing...... I thought even while reading the first thread ...I must be tired...still shaking the bed laughing .....that the thread was about wiping your butt with cotton balls and Vaseline....had to go in kitchen so I would not wake thumper up I'm laughing so hard at my self. Rofl........even reading through the tar paper part....:eyebulge::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:...guys and gals I have snot literally running out my nose laughing so hard.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol freya: what a funny image to conjure. 

I've not tried the cotton ball/Vaseline. 
I have successfully used one tampon to light 4 different fires though. There is so much cotton compressed into a tampon. As soon as you begin fluffing it out you can help but get it to catch fire. The Cotton ball is much the same. Each individual lil thread of the cotton is what is needing to catch the initial spark- Vaseline is there to make it last longer. Kinda like wax. The wax it's self really isn't the fuel source. It just makes it a longer burn.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kyredneck said:


> the key is don't saturate the cotton too much with the Vaseline, there needs to be dry fibers in there for the sparks to ignite,


Bingo. 
No dry fibers means it won't catch from a spark, unless it is soaked in something flammable (Vaseline in not)



Aliaysonfire said:


> Each individual lil thread of the cotton is what is needing to catch the initial spark- Vaseline is there to make it last longer. Kinda like wax. The wax it's self really isn't the fuel source. It just makes it a longer burn.


Bingo again!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Ezmerelda said:


> My son and I did the vaseline and cotton ball trick, and couldn't get them to light for anything.
> 
> .


I use alcohol-soaked cotton balls. In my BOB sealed in a ziplok bag.
10 soaked cotton balls burned 15 minutes for me!!!artydance:

Another point-how hard is it to carry a pint of alcohol, a bag of cotton balls, and a box of matches in your car, or store in the house??
We all have should have both in the house anyhow.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*My two cents on cotton balls/vaseline.*

Cotton balls and Vaseline for fire starting,first no first aid kit should be without cotton balls and Vaseline and in mine like in all my survival/camping gear boxes I have not only does two but lighter fluid also and I never go anywhere without my Zippo lighter and spares flints/wicks, but anyway I just saw this posting and I got curious and since I have been using cotton balls and Vaseline for years now without any problems I just wanted to re-check and make sure I wasn't wrong. Half a ball of cotton with a pinch of Vaseline in the middle, lasted well over a minute.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 22, 2012)

I keep a bag of Fritos in my bob. The oil on the chip is a great fire starter. Burns slowly like a candle wick.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Another point-how hard is it to carry a pint of alcohol, .


If you only need to start a fire or two, you won't need a whole pint. However, if you do need some small bottles - use the little Everclear mini bottles as they are more useful than just "fire starter".


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Ethan's April Challenge:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/840728-Ethan-s-April-Challenge


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> If you only need to start a fire or two, you won't need a whole pint. However, if you do need some small bottles - use the little Everclear mini bottles as they are more useful than just "fire starter".


Looks like we have another AL CO HAUL IT. The "HAUL IT" with ya :beercheer:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

MNsquatch said:


> I keep a bag of Fritos in my bob. The oil on the chip is a great fire starter. Burns slowly like a candle wick.


Yep--I read that elsewhere!! :scratch


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Dryer lint: Excellant but still must be soaked in something.


No it doesn't. I use dryer lint with my striker all the time. I've never soaked my lint with anything. I keep it in baggies, in my BOB, and with my camping supplies. My son can easily start a fire with it as well, usually faster than me


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> Looks like we have another AL CO HAUL IT. The "HAUL IT" with ya


In Russia, they have little bottles that are a bit larger, maybe 100ml? (3.4oz) and you can use them as "cab fare".

If someone offered me one of these to give them a ride, I would be inclined to accept. If cash goes Tango Uniform, they might be a handy little currency to carry around in case you need to make a small trade.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Aliaysonfire said:


> Lol freya: what a funny image to conjure.
> 
> I've not tried the cotton ball/Vaseline.
> I have successfully used one tampon to light 4 different fires though. There is so much cotton compressed into a tampon. As soon as you begin fluffing it out you can help but get it to catch fire. The Cotton ball is much the same. Each individual lil thread of the cotton is what is needing to catch the initial spark- Vaseline is there to make it last longer. Kinda like wax. The wax it's self really isn't the fuel source. It just makes it a longer burn.


lol and it even has a fuse


----------



## JLJohnsonUSNRet (Jun 28, 2013)

I have tried dryer lint also, works great and have collected enough for four empty coffee cans full. But still have collected, so far, 6 bottles of isopropyl alcohol, primarily for my first aid preps. Plan on eventually having at least 10 bottles and continuing with dryer lint collection. Should end up with enough for entire family by the time I'm tired of collecting free stuff.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

hand sanitizer works well on dryer lint and is often free, or cheap we use dryer lint in paper egg cartons to start our wood stove, we used to buy cheap candles to stabilize them, now we just pack it in and squirt a bit of hand sanitizer on it. there are cheaper ways, but it is quick and clean. it is meant to go on your skin so a "spill is pretty safe. In a scavenge world diesel fuel with a little bit of soap in it cuts the diesel fire smell (it smells like charcoal starter when it burns) Feather sticks is another really simple fire starter and can be made with a fairly sharp knife or axe.
http://bensbackwoods.blogspot.ca/2009/01/carving-classic-feather-stick-by-jim.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> In a scavenge world, diesel fuel [/url]


...would be my first choice. 
You only need a couple drops. 
A one gallon can would last 20 years.


----------



## Bathouse (Nov 30, 2013)

I carry a few vaseline-soaked cotton balls with me backpacking. They are cheap, light, waterproof,odorless and effective. At home I have dry wood, so fire-starting isn't a problem. 
Fire is so important that it's best to always have several fire starting methods and materials with you.



LincTex said:


> Ethan's April Challenge:
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/840728-Ethan-s-April-Challenge


My first aid kit has a couple alcohol prep pads in it, and I never even though of them as firestarter..
That challenge is a great read! Thanks LincTex!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

LincTex, I saw those bottles and have to tell you that they won't work....they look empty to me. LOL  But, using full bottles would be nice to pack in my BOB, to either drink or for starting a fire. 

We have lots of birch trees here as well as large amounts of pitch on trees. Someone told me to scrape off the pitch and put it in an altoids can to carry.

I haven't tried the bark from the birch tree or pitch as yet; but I guess, I have all the fire starter I need in any kind of emergency..as well as a year's supply of matches...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was able to get my hands on a couple of waxed vegetable boxes from Aldi's and got the idea to try a small 3x3 piece as a fire starter, I put the waxed piece of cardboard in a flower pot and ignited it and timed the burn. I got a seven minute burn out of it. That makes for a reliable fire starter, and it was free.


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

I have used cotton balks and basil one for years. Lint from your dryer also is a tinder.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

tarpaper is a no no. dryer lint is best when soaked with Vaseline if you have a match or lighter to light it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

dyer lint has worked great for me every time.
I use lighter, the cheap four pack or waterproof matches too.
Wax paper is one of the best, because the was is easy to find after TSHTF.
Everyone will have a bee hive or two, right?


----------



## MasterMaker (Dec 28, 2013)

Pencil sharpener and a dry twig.........................


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> hand sanitizer works well on dryer lint and is often free, or cheap we use dryer lint in paper egg cartons to start our wood stove, we used to buy cheap candles to stabilize them, now we just pack it in and squirt a bit of hand sanitizer on it. there are cheaper ways, but it is quick and clean. it is meant to go on your skin so a "spill is pretty safe. In a scavenge world diesel fuel with a little bit of soap in it cuts the diesel fire smell (it smells like charcoal starter when it burns) Feather sticks is another really simple fire starter and can be made with a fairly sharp knife or axe.
> http://bensbackwoods.blogspot.ca/2009/01/carving-classic-feather-stick-by-jim.html


I also use paper egg cartons for starting fires. I first melt wax then mix in sawdust and fill up the carton after the wax has cooled but still warm enough to pour. While the wax is still soft I cut up old shoelaces about a half an inch in length and ad this, as a wick, to each individual unit. These work extremely well for starting a fire and will last quite a long time.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Ok I get that it works.
> But seriously........
> Just my opinion here but we really need to think better than this.
> It will be our ability to think our way out of trouble that will save our butt long term preps will only make it easier.
> ...


I would think that the axle grease and tarpaper would be very smokey giving away location.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

MasterMaker said:


> Pencil sharpener and a dry twig.........................


That is an interesting concept MasterMaker, I never thought of that. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kodeman said:


> I also use paper egg cartons for starting fires. I first melt wax then mix in sawdust and fill up the carton after the wax has cooled but still warm enough to pour. While the wax is still soft I cut up old shoelaces about a half an inch in length and ad this, as a wick, to each individual unit. These work extremely well for starting a fire and will last quite a long time.


I have a question Kodeman, do you use the individual sections to start your fire, or do you just use the whole carton in your stove? Sorry if I'm being thick, I do that sometimes.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I have a question Kodeman, do you use the individual sections to start your fire, or do you just use the whole carton in your stove? Sorry if I'm being thick, I do that sometimes.


Sorry I left out that part. I cut the cardboard carton into 12 individual pieces and store them in a large coffee can with the lid on so they are waterproof. I use them mostly for camping but I imagine a large pill container would suffice for a bob. Also, I leave the cardboard on the "sawdust candles". Hope this helps.

Kodeman


----------



## Stryker (Jun 27, 2013)

I carry an extra shoe lace around everywhere and start all my fires with a bow drill........... Jk


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

We just keep dryer lint in a bag. Free, usable, easily ignited and a practical use of something you'd be trashing otherwise.


----------

